# Erzeugen einer openapi spec via swagger



## Wiplash4 (19. Sep 2022)

Hallo.
Ich versuche eine openapi spec zu erstellen via

```
<groupId>io.openapitools.swagger</groupId>
<artifactId>swagger-maven-plugin</artifactId>
<version>2.1.6</version>
```

Es soll automatisch erstellt werden, wenn install ausgefuehrt wird. Die resultierende spec soll im target Ordner landen.

Wie geht das?


----------



## KonradN (19. Sep 2022)

Wiplash4 hat gesagt.:


> Wie geht das?


Das ist noch nicht sehr spezifisch. Was soll man da schreiben? In dem Du das Maven Plugin in der pom.xml hinzu fügst und richtig konfigurierst?

Wenn Du die Frage genauer spezifizieren kannst, ggf. zeigen könntest, was Du hast so dass wir erkennen können, woran es scheitert?

Was ich da jetzt etwas heraus gelesen habe, ist: Du hast einen Code first Ansatz, hast in dem Code entsprechende Annotations hinzugefügt und willst nun mittels eines Plugins die Swagger Spec generieren.

Bezüglich den Anpassungen am Code wäre z.B. https://github.com/swagger-api/swagger-core/wiki/Swagger-2.X---Getting-started ein Startpunkt.

Was das Plugin angeht:








						GitHub - openapi-tools/swagger-maven-plugin: Maven plugin to activate the Swagger Core library to generate OpenAPI documentation.
					

Maven plugin to activate the Swagger Core library to generate OpenAPI documentation. - GitHub - openapi-tools/swagger-maven-plugin: Maven plugin to activate the Swagger Core library to generate Ope...




					github.com
				



(Wobei ich die Dokumentation da nicht wirklich gut finde.)

Vielleicht ist es auch eine gute Idee, einfach mal ein kleines Beispiel Projekt zu erstellen um eine Basis zu haben um Probleme schnell lokal auszuprobieren. Ich denke, dass die meisten, die hier im Forum aktiv sind und mit Swagger arbeiten / gearbeitet haben, eher den API First Ansatz verfolgen, also die API im Swagger Hub (oder Editor) bauen um dann mittels Swagger Codegen damit weiter zu arbeiten. (Aber ich kann mich auch irren.)


----------

